# How does the rep-meter count?



## Dommak89 (Jun 17, 2013)

I was wondering how the reputation is counted. I have rougly 20 "thank you"s in my statistics from 9 different posts or threads but still it only shows 7 when I post something. So how does this counter work? I couldnt figure it out so far.


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 17, 2013)

You get 1 "Thanked" per post - regardless of how many people actually used the thank button on that post. You have 9 different posts - 2 of the entries may be from the rep (Scales icon) button rather than the "Thanked" button. Not 100% on that tho.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2013)

If you look at your reputation on your Profile or User CP, you'll notice that, on the right side, you have a certain number of points. There are two ways for you to earn these points:

1) If someone gives you reputation by clicking the little scales icon (which appears on each post you make, under your avatar and user info), they can assign you rep. The amount of points they give you (or take away, as the case might be) is predicated on how many points they themselves have. For example, when I give someone rep, they currently gain 28 points.

2) On each thread you make, your first post in that thread (and ONLY the first post) will have a little  icon. Anytime someone thanks your thread, you're granted a flat 5 points of reputation. For each thread you've started that any one person has thanked, it counts towards your "Thanked" total (but only once per thread).

Your reputation bar is tabulated based on the number of reputation points you have, whcih you can see on your profile. Each dark green bar represents a tier of 500 points, while each light green bar represents a tier of 1500 points. I'm not certain how many points a gold bar represents, but you have to have 12,000 points before you get one (I don't know how many more points is required to get a second gold bar).

*EDIT:* Just to clarify, only "Thanked Post" reps where someone clicked the  icon on a thread you yourself created count towards your "Thanked" total on the left side. Ordinary posts where someone +reps you via the Scales icon do not.


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow holy shit, there's actually a concept behind that. Well thanks for explaining that to me


----------



## L1ght (Jun 18, 2013)

I can show you how neg rep works too, if you want?











<3


----------

